# Putting physical gold in your RRSP TSFA



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone had any experience/thoughts with this.

http://www.bnn.ca/News/2011/3/1/Putting-physical-gold-in-your-RRSP-.aspx

cheers,


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Questrade can do this. B&M's cannot afaik


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

*RRSP's can hold gold?*

I owned IAU a few years ago in my RRSP account. I got a call from my brokerage account that I had to sell it. IAU wasn't permitted in my RRSP due to CRA rules and regulations.

Has this rule changed? If so, does anyone have a link to the details?

Thanks


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I hold IAU in my RRSP, no problems. It's essentially the same as CGL, which is RRSP eligible.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I held IAU in my RRSP as well for about 6 months before I got a call from the Brokerage. I had no idea that it wasn't permitted (at that time)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They may have been mistaken.


----------



## MarkCT (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Anyone know where I can find a list of brokerages and banks in Canada offers physical gold in an RRSP? 

I know all of them do certificates, but I want real physical gold.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

MarkCT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a list of brokerages and banks in Canada offers physical gold in an RRSP?
> 
> I know all of them do certificates, but I want real physical gold.


obviously scotia would be the place to start


----------



## MarkCT (Jan 27, 2015)

fatcat said:


> obviously scotia would be the place to start


They sell bullion separately through ScotiaMocatta, but they don't service it in their RRSPs. Again, only certificates.


----------



## Questrade (Mar 9, 2015)

MarkCT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a list of brokerages and banks in Canada offers physical gold in an RRSP?
> 
> I know all of them do certificates, but I want real physical gold.



Hi MarkCT, to confirm what was posted earlier in this thread, you can hold physical gold (and silver) in any registered account at Questrade, including RRSPs.

You can find product and pricing details on our website: http://www.questrade.com/pricing/DIY-Trading/commissions/precious-metals, and additional information here: http://www.questrade.com/trading/products/precious_metals.
Or give us a call at 1.888.783.7866.

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

how does one hold physical metal in a brokerage e-account though


----------



## Questrade (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi humble_pie, all gold and silver products are physically held at the Royal Canadian Mint (in the case of pooled storage), or at an approved precious metals depository (for separated storage).

Clients who wish to purchase gold, then physically withdraw it into their possession, can give our trade desk a call and we’ll get it to you.
Additional shipping and insurance costs would apply and vary depending on the size of the withdrawal. You can find details on our administrative fees page, under Other fees: http://www.questrade.com/pricing/DIY-Trading/fees-and-rates/administrative_fees.

Also keep in mind that any gold withdrawn from a RRSP would act similar to withdrawing cash or securities from an RRSP (i.e., withholding taxes would apply and the value would need to be declared when you file your taxes).


----------



## MarkCT (Jan 27, 2015)

Doing some research I did find this website which makes the research process easier: http://goldrrsp.ca/gold-in-your-rrsp-where-to-open-an-account/

Questrade, can I open a gold RRSP at Questrade and purchase metals from Sprott Money? Can I basically purchase from any gold dealer at all?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

MarkCT said:


> Questrade, can I open a gold RRSP at Questrade and purchase metals from Sprott Money? Can I basically purchase from any gold dealer at all?












from here: https://www.sprottmoney.com/ca-investments


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I never thought, before, about putting physical gold into the RRSP. Interesting concept.

I hold CEF.A (Central Fund of Canada, a gold & silver physical metal fund) in my RRSP. It's out-performed the TSX, and dividend stocks, over both the last 10 and last 15 years.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

james4beach said:


> I never thought, before, about putting physical gold into the RRSP. Interesting concept.
> 
> .


 I don't like the idea, The government destroys the money world, Gold is an insurance against the government having gold in a registered account is not the best way to use gold to insure against government. I would be more inclined to hold gold in Switzerland or Singapore get out of Dodge if it gets crazy by giving up all ties with Canada.


----------



## MarkCT (Jan 27, 2015)

lonewolf said:


> I don't like the idea, The government destroys the money world, Gold is an insurance against the government having gold in a registered account is not the best way to use gold to insure against government. I would be more inclined to hold gold in Switzerland or Singapore get out of Dodge if it gets crazy by giving up all ties with Canada.


Fair point, but the thing is if you start seeing things going south, you will have time to take a distribution of your gold and store it under your bed before the government gets to it. I think since 99%+ of RRSPs and TFSAs are in cash related assets, the government will most likely start targeting those before going after the gold ones. Gold owners would have plenty of time to take delivery of their gold. 

Of course I agree with you that the best thing would be to buy physical gold and ship it overseas, but you don't get the tax benefits like when you do it through a registered account.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

lonewolf -- I'm not so sure about that idea of keeping the wealth outside of Canada. Gold is nice because it's liquid, but if you keep it far away from yourself, that's not liquid or accessible.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

MarkCT said:


> Fair point, but the thing is if you start seeing things going south, *you will have time to take a distribution of your gold and store it under your bed before the government gets to it.* I think since 99%+ of RRSPs and TFSAs are in cash related assets, the government will most likely start targeting those before going after the gold ones. Gold owners would have plenty of time to take delivery of their gold.


Haha, no, you won't. If **** would hit the fan like that (unlikely) not anybody except the most extremely connected in politics and banking will be able to do a thing to save their personal holdings.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

james4beach said:


> lonewolf -- I'm not so sure about that idea of keeping the wealth outside of Canada. Gold is nice because it's liquid, but if you keep it far away from yourself, that's not liquid or accessible.


 The new kid on the block is debit cards that sell gold on spot when used. Available in different currency


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

Here you go, you can download a whole report (including pdf) how to invest in precious metals including physical and paper
http://www.financial-articles.ca/vi...tore-and-Insure--Precious-Metals-in-Canada-14


----------



## MarkCT (Jan 27, 2015)

alingva said:


> Here you go, you can download a whole report (including pdf) how to invest in precious metals including physical and paper
> http://www.financial-articles.ca/vi...tore-and-Insure--Precious-Metals-in-Canada-14


I wouldn't trust that article because of this false statement: 

"Note that in Canada, physical metals cannot be held in Registered programs such as RRSP, RESP, TFSA, etc."

Clearly a lot of Canadians are unaware that it is possible to invest in physical metals in an RRSP, not just "paper gold" like certificates.


----------



## madMike (Feb 10, 2012)

In addition to Questrade, the only other institution that I've been able to find to allow one to hold gold in a RRSP and a TFSA is Laurentian Bank, I think it's Cachemetals as their middleman. I was researching this a few months back and decided against precious metals in my registered accounts. Decided FOR precious metals outside of the banking shysters however.


----------

